# bruised and beaten.



## TRASHdecor (Oct 30, 2008)

this was inspired by petrilude's video.





feedback welcomed!

used so manyy thingss, if you have a question about anything please let me know.

items used: 
120 color eyeshadow palette
chrome yellow
carbon
antiquitease palette
canary yellow
primary red pigement
black eyeliner
red lip liner
random red lip gloss


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow...you look like a victim of domestic violence! Great job!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 30, 2008)

You definitely look like you got your ass kicked LOL. Great job!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh wow, this looks soo good! Haha, well, you know what I mean.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 31, 2008)

Very realistic!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2008)

I watched that video today.  You did a great job!


----------



## LaBruja760 (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn you look like you were beat!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 31, 2008)

Looks Great, or rather horrible is the right word... This make-up is so good that it does not look like make-up at all, looks 100% real!!


Great job!!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, great job!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 31, 2008)

oh lord woah, that shit looks so real....good job!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

You're so good!!! It looks so real!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 31, 2008)

ooh good job its looks horrible in a good way lol


----------



## TRASHdecor (Oct 31, 2008)

lol thanks everyone


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 31, 2008)

You did a great job, but please list what u used so that this isn't moved to say cheese.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 1, 2008)

changed.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 1, 2008)

I watched that video a couple days ago. Petrilide's tutorials are amazing!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 17, 2009)

wow so realistic. perfect halloween look?


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done!


----------

